# Getting Papers for a 2 year old pitbull



## ms.osierra (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a pitbull that i been taking care of for a few months now. I found him on craigslist and he was in a foster home and suppose to be from camden shelter. The person who gave me him said her house had burn down with his information but i can called the shelter and get his paper work. She had told me that he has all his shots and everything.

But when I had called the shelter the needed his Id information which I didn't have. The person who gave me the dog doesn't exist anymore I tried calling her number is disconnect and where she lives she doesn't live there anymore.. But I gave the shelter the name of the person and the shelter said its not one of there foster parents. 

So now I have a pit bull and I don't know what type of history or medical information it has. I want to get him spayed and license. And I want to take him to a vet but not too sure what shots he needs. And when I gotten him she said he didn't need a rabies shot till next June.

Any advice would be great!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition.

If there is no record of him anywhere and you can not contact the owners you will not be able to get "real" paper work.

I'd start form scratch with the shots at least for rabies at you vet and set up an appointment to get him neutered. You can run a titer for the other shots to see his status or just give them as well. 
(Titers can be expensive depending on the vet)

The house burning down would not prevent the former owner or foster from calling the vet and getting a new copy of shot records. So it is doubtful the dog actually had proper vaccines to begin with...

this is also not the first time I've heard the excuse of a house burning down for not having paper work.
There is a similar story up which may even be on this forum but it is dealing with regular registration papers.


----------

